# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  الرجل الفقير

## عاطف زيود

قصة خيالية :-في قديم  الزمان كانيوجد رجل فقير لا يعمل ففي  ليلتاً من اليالي  لم يأ ته نوم فذهب الرجل لتمعن في السماء فرئا شهبً في السماء فتعجبَ هاذا الرجرل فذهب إلى المنطقة الذي وقاع فيها الشهب وأ الهم الى احفر فحفر فوجد جرار من الذهب ففرح ثم أخباء هاه الجرار ثم قال في مخيلته متى ساء أخرج الذهب والناس تعرفني فقير  آه آه آه وجدتها سا أسافر إلى بلد بعيد ولا احد يعرفني فنقل الذهب كل شهراً يحمل جرة فجلس يترحل شهراً وهاكذا عاش الرجل الفقير غنياً.

----------


## عاطف زيود

قصة ممتازة أشكرك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلموا كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررر
قصة حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما استفدت اشي  :Bl (23):

----------

